# Goya Levin Neck Reset Help Needed - Any Good Techs in my area?



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

Not sure if this is the forum category I am supposed to use, but here goes.

I recently picked up a vintage Levin acoustic, that is in desperate need of a neck reset, and some other repair. The wood of the guitar is very nice. Solid spruce, mahogany back and sides. The guitar appears to have been played well for a long time, and then either left to dry out or dropped. THere are no marks consistent with a drop, but if you look at how the neck has pushed into the sound hole, you just have to wonder.

I have received varying feedback about whether or not to repair it. Some say I can expect to pay way over 600, and some say 300. I have done some research on them, and they are hard to come by. I have seen this model going for up to 1100, but that is not always the best indicator of the actual value. I am afraid of spending money on something that isn't going to pay, but then again, if this plays well, I doubt i will ever sell it. I don't have the budget for an old j45, but these seems close enough for me. 

Based on these photos, what do you think? The reset will take care of the angle, but I don't know how the top of the block can be pushed back out again, and not just fall in later on.

I am open to any suggestions. I have even debated making this my crash course on acoustics and doing it myself. I would really love to get this thing up and running.


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

I think I came to the wrong place........ tumbleweed........ crow


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

quite a bit more than a neck set to be done there. probably best to send your pics to a few repair tech/shops and see what they have to say. i don't see it being a cheap repair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

can you provide a coupla' more pics? back of the neck (heel). side view. is it a 
set/screw on neck? interesting bridge. looks like a single bridge for each string.
if the neck is secure in it's present state (won't shift anymore) maybe consider
repositioning the bridge instead?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Anything made of wood and glue can be fixed. Try www.houseguitars.com He has done some great repairs, has built 3 of my acoustics, and is easy to work with.

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the referral. I will try to get some more pics. I am not sure if this thing will stop moving if left alone. Also, the action is way high, so at very least that neck has to be reset. The more I look at it and research this, the part that puzzles me is how to get that top section and edge back, and staying back once repaired.


----------

